# Cab Overs in a plow application



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

I have a question for people that own these type of trucks and use them for plowing. I need a darn new truck my dash on my ram diesel caught fire and iam done. So for these cab overs do you recommend 4x4 or ........ Also any ideas on what plow works best for this truck?

thanks in advance
Jason


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

lawnsrusinc.;382694 said:


> I have a question for people that own these type of trucks and use them for plowing. I need a darn new truck my dash on my ram diesel caught fire and iam done. So for these cab overs do you recommend 4x4 or ........ Also any ideas on what plow works best for this truck?
> 
> thanks in advance
> Jason


Are you talking about NPR's or something bigger? 
When I hear cab-over I think International, Freightliner, Kenworth, Peterbilt, Western Star,


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

Oh sorry yea an NPR HD


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

They plow great. I too have been thinking about one for a new truck. Great dump for around town, not going to win any speed records though.

A contractor near me has Fisher Vs on his and spreaders on the back. Great visibility as you sit right over the plow. You can see everything from the a-frame forward with ease.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I have also been thing about the NPR for plowing and lawn service.
I have to do some investigating on it for sure.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I had a W4/Isuzu*

I had a W4-Isuzu with the 4cyl turbo diesel, although I didn't plow with it I would recommend this style truck for anyone staying local,they do everything well.As mentioned before they don't have great highway speed but you'll get there and back and they are as versatile as anything out there.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Cab Overs in Plow Application*

I have looked over Cab overs & they Do have the Best Visibilty No Doubt about that! but I assume? the Set back front Axle & w/the Added plow weight a Weight problem would Arrise? especially w/ the Plow in the Raised Position! In traveling from One Customer to Another! a Freind Bought an HD Cab over & Had a Ramp Body mounted on It I have driven it & Its Super Nice--Visibility--Great in Tight places I Loaded a full sized Pick UP & traveled over 100 miles it was NO Speed Demon but it Did Do a Great JOB & it Didn*t Use any Fuel to Speak Of? I Dono? what Engine it Had? a Bit Low on Power but Once I got Going It did Good & it Cost less than 1/2 on Fuel for the same Trip w/ a Regular Cab Chevy one ton 350 w/ an auto He has 3 other reg Cabs Chevys but I think? He wll end UP w/All HDs Dono? as Time will Tell?? OLe Tower


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

I was looking at the NPR or the Ford LCF same diff. I would want a plow on the fron and of course have enough counter weight i just have 2 reg. cabs that both left today one dash started on fire and the other no break lines exhaust is falling off  so iam thinking of throwing the towel in and getting 2 new trucks asap


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

lawnsrusinc.;382694 said:


> I have a question for people that own these type of trucks and use them for plowing. I need a darn new truck my dash on my ram diesel caught fire and iam done. So for these cab overs do you recommend 4x4 or ........ Also any ideas on what plow works best for this truck?
> 
> thanks in advance
> Jason


Do some reserch. The plow brands are limmited for the cab over. Get 4X4 if you can,you need the extra traction pushing up a grade from a stop. The wireing is a nightmear, connections corrode very easy. Everything is very open so slush and salt water gets into everything. I would get a V plow next time. The push frame sits low so you drag on a steep driveway. Its nice setting up high looking down at the plow. Its not so nice when the frost makes the "humpty bumps" appear, resembles riding a horse. This is my 6th year with my Mitsi HD. Anything special, just ask.


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

Gene Agree with you on the 4x4 with plowing any incline but i use my tacoma for my cpl driveways and have 3 other large trucks for parking lots.

V plow is better for the cab over? Any certain brand name that is better?


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

lawnsrusinc.;382956 said:


> Gene Agree with you on the 4x4 with plowing any incline but i use my tacoma for my cpl driveways and have 3 other large trucks for parking lots.
> 
> V plow is better for the cab over? Any certain brand name that is better?


I'm not up on what brand of plows are available for the cab over. Meyer and Fisher were the only ones in the past. With a V plow in the scoop mode, you spend less time chasing trails of snow as you would with a straight blade. Dealer support is a main feature you need to consider. All the plows have some problems of some kind. With more electrical connections and features, comes more problems.


----------

